# Just a Thought



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

i know there is a separate section for get togethers, but since this only pertains to fly fishing, I thought I would post it here. With all of the cold, wind, and downright ugly weather we have had lately, I thought some you you fly fishers might like to get together over a few beers and talk some fly talk. Nothing formal just shooting the Sh#@. I mentioned it to Susan Greenwell, owner of Ozone and Madisons, and she said if it wasn't booked we could use the old Et Cafe room. So far it has not been booked for Wed. the 17th, so that is an option. I teach on Tuesday and Thursday evenings so those nights are out for me. I was thinking maybe 6:30 or so. I'll even buy the first round of beers. Might be a chance for those new to the sport to meet those with a bit more experience. Anyway let me know if there is any interest, or if not, as the old George Thorogood and the Destroyers song goes, "I drink alone, yeah, with nobody else!"


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Hell to the yeh!!! I'm in!! Work is busy as all get out, but I'm pretty sure I can make it.

L8, Harry


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Give me a reminder and I'll be there. SHB


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be down, but am going to the emerald coast saltwater series seminar at the Hooters in Destin that evening, cant beat it. Pensacola is also a bit of a hike for me on the weekdays, but might be able to make it next time. Good idea though, I am sure you will generate some interest.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in, but have no idea where the place is.... if it's on and someone can send directions I'll be there.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Over 110 reads and only a handful of replies?!?!

I guess the beer scared 'em off!:letsdrink

L8, Harry


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Asago, look forward to meeting you on Wednesday. If memory serves me well, and it usually doesn't, you live in Gulf Breeze, correct? If so come across 3 mile bridge, take the 17th avenue cut off and go North, past Cervantes. After crossing Cervantes, go three blocks to Gonzales. Make a left on Gonzales and go West for 5 blocks. O-Zone and Madisons are at the corner of 12th Ave. and Gonzales. On your left you will see a large building that looks like a castle, it is the Old Sacred Heart Hospital. Turn left into the parking lot and you will be facing O-Zone Pizza. If you have any problems feel free to call me, Greg Saunders, at 554 0878.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Dudes, I am going to try my best to make it, but work is kicking me in the pnts right now. Long days this week, and travelling for work all next week.(So fishing will be awesome for you guys next week fo sho!) Again, I'm trying to make it!

L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm still in for sure. What time are we meeting?


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be there after soccer, around 7:15. Can I get a copy of the itinerary so I can study up on my flyfishing vocab. I don't want to feel foolish in the presence of professionals. Is it true double hauling means to make two trips to the boat to load gear and forward floating line floatswhen cast in front of you but sinks behind you? I'll bringpaper for notes. SHB


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll be there around 6:30 or so.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Will try to make it. Would like to meet some flyfishermen (and women) in the area. Will this be in the actual Ozone Pizza Pub or some place adjacent to it? What was that about a Cafe?

BT


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

If enough show up we will go into Et Cafe, it is actually just a room that adjoins O-Zone. But just come to O-Zone, I will let the bartenders and hostess know where we are, you can ask them.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT as a reminder. SHB


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

FlyLipps, thanks for getting everyone together. I had an awesome time, and glad to meet all of ya. Now we gotta get on the water:letsdrink

L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

It was great to meet all of you last night! Let's definitely do this again.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Greg for suggesting the meeting. Enjoyed meeting everyone.Nice group of guys. Not even one cigar smoking cogniac sipper.I even learneda few things. If you have to double haul your fly gear to the boatyou have way too much stuff. If you fish with Capt.Harry bring all your own safety gear, prepeare for the worstand hope the coast guard is nowhere to be found. Also be prepared to catch fish. Lets meet again on the water. SHB


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, Greg, thanks again, for the suggestion and I enjoyed meeting everyone there. Let's do this again.

BT


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for coming, I really appreciate it. I too had a great time. Harry you are a hoot! I do hope we can all meet up on the water soon. Asago, I need to get with you about some freshwater patterns i have been working on. Maybe we can talk Stuart into hosting a freshwater "retreat" at his farm on the Coussa River up in Montgomery!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

FlyLipps said:


> Hey guys, thanks for coming, I really appreciate it. I too had a great time. Harry you are a hoot! I do hope we can all meet up on the water soon. Asago, I need to get with you about some freshwater patterns i have been working on. Maybe we can talk Stuart into hosting a freshwater "retreat" at his farm on the Coussa River up in Montgomery!


Was thinking since the weather was warm, and the oil was in retreat that maybe we could get a fly fishing group out on the water soon. Hell, i could even host 5-10 guys coming over to my house and we fish the lake for a day.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

If the wind don't lay down, I may be in need of a beer to cry into


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*fishing meet?*



Kenton said:


> Was thinking since the weather was warm, and the oil was in retreat that maybe we could get a fly fishing group out on the water soon. Hell, i could even host 5-10 guys coming over to my house and we fish the lake for a day.


hey, guys,
i agree with kenton. let's all try to get together and fish, trade lies, and drink beer. kenton, got any ideas where to meet? i'm in selma alabama. got plenty of flys to trade and plenty of material to trade or give away if anybody is needing some stuff.
let's make some plans.
jack


----------

